# Who Will Be the Surpasser of Feliks Zemdegs?



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 20, 2011)

I saw this idea on speedcubeshop.com forums by FirefoxFreeze (http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/f...think-will-be-the-surpasser-of-feliks-zemdegs)
Firefox, if you want me to I will request this thread be taken down.
So the question has been said. Who do you think will be the surpasser of Feliks Zemdegs? Or someone you think has the potential.

EDIT: In any event. (2x2, 3x3, etc.)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 20, 2011)

John Brechon.


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2011)

In which event?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 20, 2011)

Hopefully it will be multiple people in different events, it would help with competition more becuase then each puzzle would have its own "master"


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Hopefully it will be multiple people in different events, it would help with competition more becuase then each puzzle would have its own "master"


 
We thought this had already happened until Feliks came along, just so you know.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 20, 2011)

Dene said:


> In which event?


 
Any event.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 20, 2011)

Joey Gouly of course. <3


----------



## irontwig (Mar 20, 2011)

Guimond.


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 20, 2011)

MeMyselfAndPi.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 20, 2011)

I doubt it will be someone already well known.

@goatseforever You sir, are win.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 20, 2011)

Dene said:


> We thought this had already happened until Feliks came along, just so you know.



Yeah i know, I think its better that way.


----------



## ianography (Mar 20, 2011)

Nobody.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 20, 2011)

LET'S ALL HAVE A THREAD WHERE WE NAME RANDOM PEOPLE

ANDREW KANG¬!!111


----------



## bluedasher (Mar 20, 2011)

moi!


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 20, 2011)

ianography said:


> Nobody.


 
That's a horrible thought. Lol.

@Kirjiva Thread jack much lol.


----------



## ianography (Mar 20, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> That's a horrible thought. Lol.


 
I'm sorry! I am a bad person! lol


----------



## aronpm (Mar 20, 2011)

Joey


----------



## JyH (Mar 20, 2011)

I already went over this on Speedcubeshop, but once again:

Anthony Brooks - 2x2/3x3

Rowe Hessler - 2x2/3x3

Corny - 3x3

Orozco - 4x4 BLD

Dan Cohen - 4x4/5x5/6x6

That's pretty much all I can think of.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 20, 2011)

Didn't faz come after Rowe?


----------



## David0794 (Mar 20, 2011)

4x4 - Sebastian Weyer


----------



## JyH (Mar 20, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Didn't faz come after Rowe?


 
Yes, but Rowe is sub-10, at least at home.


----------



## Owen (Mar 20, 2011)

Me. Using my corners first method, with a 110 move average. 

With all seriousness, probably some new cuber who we haven't heard of yet. They probably learned about cubing last week, and are now getting their first sub-20 average.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> Yes, but Rowe is sub-10, at least at home.


 
He is sub10 at home, but sub9 in competition!


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 20, 2011)

Andy Smith


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> I watched him at MIT Spring, he got more 10s then sub 10s.
> 
> First Round Avg. = 10.51
> 
> ...


 
*cough* previous comps *cough*


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 20, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Andy Smith


 
this is actually very likely. maybe in the next year or so...


----------



## Anthony (Mar 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> I already went over this on Speedcubeshop, but once again:
> 
> Anthony Brooks - 2x2/3x3
> 
> ...


I'll never be as that fast at 3x3. Corny and Rowe though.. 
As far as 2x2 is concerned, I'm hoping to get a few good averages in comp soon. :3


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 20, 2011)

Owen said:


> Me. Using my corners first method, with a 110 move average.
> 
> With all seriousness, probably some new cuber who we haven't heard of yet. They probably learned about cubing last week, and are now getting their first sub-20 average.



Probably. But for 5x5, I think either Dan Cohen or Emily Wang.


----------



## JyH (Mar 20, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I'll never be as that fast at 3x3. Corny and Rowe though..
> As far as 2x2 is concerned, I'm hoping to get a few good averages in comp soon. :3


 
I think Corny > Rowe

I think you'll definitely beat Feliks in 2x2 though =D


----------



## (X) (Mar 20, 2011)

Joar.


----------



## CubeLTD (Mar 20, 2011)

A nonentity from a poor village with an inherent and dormant ability to solve the rubik cube.


----------



## Erzz (Mar 20, 2011)

Cubing alot


----------



## maggot (Mar 20, 2011)

nakajima, tabuchi, that german kid is pretty amazing at 4x4. i think he will soon surpass faz.

i bet piti could too.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 20, 2011)

Skewb: Meep


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2011)

fazdad.





DON'T ACT LIKE YOU DIDN'T ALREADY KNOW THAT.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 20, 2011)

Giovanni <3


----------



## Forte (Mar 20, 2011)

Paul Cooper, he was in Top 4 at YCS Charlotte with Empty Jar


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 20, 2011)

@OMG: Haha, I won't request this to be taken down, I don't mind. I actually find it to be pleasing to see my thread SO INSPIRED
To answer the question, probably Nakajima


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 21, 2011)

(X) said:


> Joar.


 
Let´s hope


----------



## Coke (Mar 21, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> @OMG: Haha, I won't request this to be taken down, I don't mind. I actually find it to be pleasing to see my thread SO INSPIRED
> To answer the question, probably Nakajima


 
Nakajima said he's not really into cubing anymore, I doubt it.


----------



## gbcuber (Mar 21, 2011)

rowe fo sho, or Anthony Brooks


----------



## dbax0999 (Mar 21, 2011)

So if Kevin's cube didn't explode at BC^2 he would've definitely taken average and maybe single for 6x6.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 21, 2011)

Me, in 5x5. I just need to shave off another minute off my averages first :3


----------



## maggot (Mar 21, 2011)

in response to nakajima, it doesnt matter if hes not into cubing anymore. if he picks up a cube, its automatic win.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 21, 2011)

Howe Ressler?


----------



## gbcuber (Mar 21, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Howe Ressler?


 
yes, rowe hessler is beast


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 21, 2011)

Joey Gouly


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 21, 2011)

2x2: Ville most likely, maybe Anthony or someone else.
3x3: Yumu, Joar, Rowe, Corny, Piti
4x4: Giovanni or Sebastian Weyer
5x5: Michal
6x6: Hays, Michal, Bence
OH: soooo many people
4BLD: Spef, Aron PUDIPUDI, Alejandro.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 21, 2011)

Anthony
Brooks
Can
Do
Everything
Feasible

Gogogogogo!



Spoiler



Anthony Brooks Can Do Everything Feasible with Godly Hands: Insane Jogging Kid Loves Michigan; Not Only Preferring Quick Rotationless Solves, This Unique and Victorious Winner X-rays You with ZEROING.
_
Now I know my ABCs! C'mon Rebecca, teach me the days of the week!_


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 21, 2011)

Mulun Yin for 3x3x3. He has been improving very quickly lately


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 21, 2011)

How old is that kid? He looks no older than twelve.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 21, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Mulun Yin for 3x3x3. He has been improving very quickly lately


This kid looks like he's only 10 years old and he's already surpassed my cubing accomplishments. 0_0


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 21, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> How old is that kid? He looks no older than twelve.


 
He looks like he just came out of the womb, but he's


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 21, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> This kid looks like he's only 10 years old and he's already surpassed my cubing accomplishments. 0_0


 He is on the forum, but not very active: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?7754-mulun
His father is also on the forum and is supporting his son just like fazdad is: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?9485-cube-yin


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 21, 2011)

This demon from hell


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 21, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> This demon from hell


 
That is seriously impressive.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 21, 2011)

JyH said:


> I watched him at MIT Spring, he got more 10s then sub 10s.
> 
> First Round Avg. = 10.51
> 
> ...



every cuber can have a bad day at least once without being judged i think...4 official sub10 avgs, one of which is sub9, and 55 official sub10 singles is a pretty good representation of being sub10. Just saying.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 21, 2011)

Emily wang


----------



## Faz (Mar 21, 2011)

Graham Parker


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 21, 2011)

Either John Citizen, John Smith or Faz's son


----------



## Zonda (Mar 21, 2011)

Nakaji will clone himself, and the clone will beat everything!

Seriously, Joar Mellström. Or some random nobody.


----------



## ianography (Mar 21, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Graham Parker


 
For sure.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 21, 2011)

JyH said:


> I think Corny > Rowe


 
Thanks, but no 
Rowe has done several sub-8 avg12 afaik; I only have 2 sub-9 avg12 
Also his comp avg is 8.91; mine is 9.49 
and he has four official sub-10 avg while I have 3.

I'll try mah best tho ^^


----------



## Coke (Mar 21, 2011)

Me 

jk, I just joined cubing like a month and a half ago, and I average like 22.xy So i'm not that great...
still learning full PLL and getting my f2l together, learned it a week and a half ago...

ah what the heck, why am I giving you guys my cubing history.


Not sure, actually. Probably rowe, he's not stopping any time soon.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 21, 2011)

Coke said:


> Me
> 
> jk, I just joined cubing like a month and a half ago, and I average like 22.xy So i'm not that great...
> still learning full PLL and getting my f2l together, learned it a week and a half ago...
> ...


 
Almost sub 20 in a month and a half...impressive. Seriously!


----------



## Coke (Mar 21, 2011)

haha thanks...

just got my PB of 15.49 lololol

My f2l sucks i just learned inituitve like 10 days ago or something...


----------



## ianography (Mar 21, 2011)

Coke said:


> Me
> 
> jk, I just joined cubing like a month and a half ago, and I average like 22.xy So i'm not that great...
> still learning full PLL and getting my f2l together, learned it a week and a half ago...
> ...


 


Coke said:


> haha thanks...
> 
> just got my PB of 15.49 lololol
> 
> My f2l sucks i just learned inituitve like 10 days ago or something...


----------



## Dacuba (Mar 21, 2011)

Coke said:


> haha thanks...
> 
> just got my PB of 15.49 lololol
> 
> My f2l sucks i just learned inituitve like 10 days ago or something...


 
What
lets sum that up.

Youre average is 22.xy
You started cubing about one month and a half ago

You didn't speedcube before that, and you improved from somewhat some minutes to that 22.xy in exactly THOSE 1 month and a half?

Am I missing something or are those 3 sentences correct?


----------



## EricReese (Mar 21, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> Youre average is 22.xy
> You started cubing about one month and a half ago
> 
> You didn't speedcube before that, and you improved from somewhat some minutes to that 22.xy in exactly THOSE 1 month and a half?
> ...


 Whats sketchy about that? That's what I did. TBH its kind of weird how close his progress is to mine. Literally..


----------



## Dacuba (Mar 21, 2011)

I jus dont get it how you can get almost sub20 in a month, it sounds really amazing to me.
I just can't imagein he isn't sub12 at the end of the year

edit:
note: wrote that post before I saw coke's reply


----------



## Coke (Mar 21, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Whats sketchy about that? That's what I did. TBH its kind of weird how close his progress is to mine. Literally..


 
THANK you.

lol.


----------



## Coke (Mar 21, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> I jus dont get it how you can get almost sub20 in a month, it sounds really amazing to me.
> I just can't imagein he isn't sub12 at the end of the year
> 
> edit:
> note: wrote that post before I saw coke's reply


 
Well idk, I just like cubing. A LOT.

Idk what i will be at the end of the year, we'll have to see 

P.S. yeah we keep jumping in on each other's posts lol


----------



## Coke (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm deleting my reply, its kind of redundant.

edit: its deleted.


----------



## Olji (Mar 21, 2011)

man.... i've been cubing for almost a year and I'm averaging 25sec.... although i've been messing around with different methods, but still.... ;-;


----------



## Coke (Mar 21, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> man.... i've been cubing for almost a year and I'm averaging 25sec.... although i've been messing around with different methods, but still.... ;-;


 
Ahaha....oh well


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 21, 2011)

I have been doing for about half a year and just averaging sub 20...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 21, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> I jus dont get it how you can get almost sub20 in a month, it sounds really amazing to me.
> I just can't imagein he isn't sub12 at the end of the year
> 
> edit:
> note: wrote that post before I saw coke's reply


 
Looka Feliks, ha!


----------



## Coke (Mar 21, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Looka Feliks, ha!


 


faz, over HERE!


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 21, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> every cuber can have a bad day at least once without being judged i think...4 official sub10 avgs, one of which is sub9, and 55 official sub10 singles is a pretty good representation of being sub10. Just saying.


people who judge upon "omg not even sub10" obviously, when they are serious, have never been up there doing sub10s.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes said:


> Thanks, but no
> Rowe has done several sub-8 avg12 afaik; I only have 2 sub-9 avg12
> Also his comp avg is 8.91; mine is 9.49
> and he has four official sub-10 avg while I have 3.
> ...


lol at home stuff doesnt matter much. I'd say we're about equal skillwise, but you're improving at such a higher rate. You'll destroy me soon.


----------



## Coke (Mar 22, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> lol at home stuff doesnt matter much. I'd say we're about equal skillwise, but you're improving at such a higher rate. You'll destroy me soon.


 
lol i'm such a noob you guys are such veterans I've only been cubing since Feb 

I'M CATCHING UP TOO! ALMOST GOT SUB 20!

(not really catching up >.>)


----------



## cubeslayer (Mar 22, 2011)

It will NOT be Dan Brown.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 22, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I have been doing for about half a year and just averaging sub 20...


 
2+years...
But I switched methods, and I stopped for a good 6 months.
I need to practice more.


----------



## JyH (Mar 23, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> This demon from hell


 
THANK YOU!!! I remember seeing this video months ago, and not being able to find it again!!!


----------



## minime12358 (Mar 23, 2011)

Id say I have a decent shot shot at a sub 20 4x4 solve as long as I get an edge pairing and 3x3 skip.


----------



## zenzzzz (Mar 23, 2011)

magic - Oskar Zemdegs


----------



## Genesis (Apr 2, 2011)

ME!!!
5 by 5
Once I get a adjustable core(Mine is too lose)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 2, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Whats sketchy about that? That's what I did. TBH its kind of weird how close his progress is to mine. Literally..



You joined the forum 10 months ago, so you've probably been cubing for longer.
You got down to sub 23 in a month and a half and it took you till 2 weeks ago to graduate from the racing to sub 20 thread.
Those (at least) 8 months must've been really painful after improving so quickly.


----------



## gecan (Apr 2, 2011)

Erik Akkersdijk will eventually be #1 again.


----------



## RaresB (Apr 2, 2011)

Well i've been cubing for 6.66 months and im sub-20


----------



## Coke (Apr 2, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Well i've been cubing for 6.66 months and im sub-20


 
Well I'm ALMOST sub 20.

Literally averaging 20 seconds now. 

Look up the past 3 pages for my history (its not long, don't worry.)


----------



## Coke (Apr 2, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Probably some random kid we have never heard of who just started.


 
Me?

 I just started recently.

Like I said earlier, I don't want to repeat myself, check past 3 pages and I end up telling when I started and whatever. About 2 months ago, and almost sub 20. Apparently that's really fast (as in getting really fast, really fast)


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 2, 2011)

I think it is gonna be some ZBLL user who has sub 4 cross+F2L like Faz


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 2, 2011)

Coke said:


> Me?
> 
> I just started recently.
> 
> Like I said earlier, I don't want to repeat myself, check past 3 pages and I end up telling when I started and whatever. About 2 months ago, and almost sub 20. Apparently that's really fast (as in getting really fast, really fast)


 
I need to have an excuse for you so I can feel better about myself...
I'm 11... but still

crap


----------



## Coke (Apr 2, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I need to have an excuse for you so I can feel better about myself...
> I'm 11... but still
> 
> crap


 
Age doesn't really affect cubing that much. Feliks Zemdegs is like 13 or 14.

And I'M 13. So haha ;P


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 2, 2011)

I wonder how fast recognition can get with speed-optimised LL cases.


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 2, 2011)

Coke said:


> Age doesn't really affect cubing that much. Feliks Zemdegs is like 13 or 14.
> 
> And I'M 13. So haha ;P


 
Feliks is gonna be 16 soon,i hope i'm not wrong


----------



## Shortey (Apr 2, 2011)

well ive been cubin 4 liek 2 dayz n im sub 15 zorz


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 2, 2011)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 2, 2011)

Coke said:


> Age doesn't really affect cubing that much. Feliks Zemdegs is like 13 or 14.
> 
> And I'M 13. So haha ;P


 
I think he's 15 but I agree.
I was _looking_ for an excuse...


----------



## Coke (Apr 2, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Feliks is gonna be 16 soon,i hope i'm not wrong


 


collinbxyz said:


> I think he's 15 but I agree.
> I was _looking_ for an excuse...


 
I stand corrected. 

My point being, he was like 13 or so when he started, and he was sub 20 after a month or so. Something like that. He also set his first WR's when he was 13.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 2, 2011)

Coke said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> My point being, he was like 13 or so when he started, and he was sub 20 after a month or so. Something like that. *He also set his first WR's when he was 13.*


 
Wrong, 14.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 2, 2011)

Coke said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> My point being, he was like 13 or so when he started, and he was sub 20 after a month or so. Something like that. He also set his first WR's *when he was 13.*


 
If you're going to post, at least cross check your facts first -.-

Getting a sub20 ao5 doesn't really count as being sub 20 in my opinion


----------



## Maniac (Apr 2, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Feliks is gonna be 16 soon,i hope i'm not wrong


 
He turns 16 in December, so yeah you're wrong.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 2, 2011)

Honestly, nobody. I think at this point someone cant spend enough time practicing all the events to become amazing at all of them. I think were going to have one person totally dominating for each event.


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 2, 2011)

Maniac said:


> He turns 16 in December, so yeah you're wrong.


 
I practically meant that he is b/w 15 to 16


----------



## Coke (Apr 2, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Wrong, 14.


 


EricReese said:


> If you're going to post, at least cross check your facts first -.-
> 
> Getting a sub20 ao5 doesn't really count as being sub 20 in my opinion


 
OMFG WHATEVER. I really don't care that much, and that's not my point.

MY POINT BEING age is not a super big factor in cubing.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 2, 2011)

Coke said:


> OMFG WHATEVER. I really don't care that much, and that's not my point.
> 
> MY POINT BEING age is not a super big factor in cubing.


 
You're joking right? When you get older, you get college, more school work, have to get a job, maybe 2. Clearly younger people have more free time to cube/do whatever they want. I'm guessing you are probably 13 and haven't had to manage any responsibility in your life yet.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 2, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> You joined the forum 10 months ago, so you've probably been cubing for longer.
> You got down to sub 23 in a month and a half and it took you till 2 weeks ago to graduate from the racing to sub 20 thread.
> Those (at least) 8 months must've been really painful after improving so quickly.


 
I joined in then, but i didn't start cubing for real (learned how to solve it actually) until September 29th. And the reason for graduating so late is because I hate participating in race threads. I have no motivation

Also because I was stuck at 21 seconds for 2 weeks and got frustrated and quit 3x3 for about 2 months lol.

Plus I was talking about relatively, in X amount of time I was down to this time, and his results are very similar to what mine were. Or did you mis-read my post?

Also, I had been sub 20 for a lot longer then 2 weeks..lol when I graduated I was like sub 18

I had taken about 3 and a half months of ACTUAL cubing (not the time I quit, which makes it about 5 and a half) to get down to sub 20 from the 23 second mark. And about another month and now I am averaging about 17.3.


----------



## Coke (Apr 4, 2011)

EricReese said:


> You're joking right? When you get older, you get college, more school work, have to get a job, maybe 2. Clearly younger people have more free time to cube/do whatever they want. I'm guessing you are probably 13 and haven't had to manage any responsibility in your life yet.


 
I'm not talking about that. I'm talking about you don't have to be in a specific range of age to be this good or be averaging xy.xy. You are over analyzing what i'm trying to say.

And actually, I do have a lot of responsibility on my shoulders right now. It's religious though, however so if I explained you probably wouldn't care.

And also, geometry takes a lot of work.
So shut up. (Jk)


----------



## QCcuber4 (Apr 4, 2011)

I go to school 30 hours a week, I'm a reservist, I have a second side job with bout 12 to 15 hours a week, I train and own at CoDMW2 and I still find the time to practice enough to be sub 16. It's time management, nothing more IMO.

Just my two-cents.

For the thread's question: I doubt Feliks will last very long in 3x3x3 WR specifically since he made a **** load of other world class cubers realize that sub 8 avg was possible.... Like Yumi Tabuchi just went crazy and Rowe is not that far behind, I would say it's a matter of months before any of those (let's say) top 8 3x3 cubers get this ONE perfect solve and break Felik's time by a tenth of a second.


----------



## Julian (Apr 4, 2011)

Coke said:


> Age doesn't really affect cubing that much.


IIRC, in the stats section of the WCA site, there's a chart that shows that the optimal age for cubing is 19.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 4, 2011)

QCcuber4 said:


> For the thread's question: I doubt Feliks will last very long in 3x3x3 WR specifically since he made a **** load of other world class cubers realize that sub 8 avg was possible.... Like Yumi Tabuchi just went crazy and Rowe is not that far behind, I would say it's a matter of months before any of those (let's say) top 8 3x3 cubers get this ONE perfect solve and break Felik's time by a tenth of a second.


 
If Feliks gets beaten by a tenth of a second, he would probably beat it again anyway.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Apr 4, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> If Feliks gets beaten by a tenth of a second, he would probably beat it again anyway.



yeah I guess, it would still mean that whoever beat him, could do it again, until they reach the limits of speed... I wonder what that limit is ...lol.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 5, 2011)

Frank Morris


----------



## Kian (Apr 5, 2011)

Julian said:


> IIRC, in the stats section of the WCA site, there's a chart that shows that the optimal age for cubing is 19.


 
There is not nearly enough data to support that claim, though it remains possible.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Apr 5, 2011)

jessica fridrich herself states that the limit for speedcubing is about 5 seconds avg or something like that. She says so on her website


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 5, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> jessica fridrich herself states that the limit for speedcubing is about 5 seconds avg or something like that. She says so on her website


 
BUT TEH SNYDER MEFOD THREE IS GONNA BE FAZTER

In all seriousness, times change. It was believed not too long ago that the limit was 10-12 seconds. We may surpass the current boundaries that we know very soon.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> jessica fridrich herself states that the limit for speedcubing is about 5 seconds avg or something like that. She says so on her website


 
Nonono, she *estimates* that the limit is 5 seconds, she does not at all *state* that;

"I estimate the limit for speed cubing at 5 seconds (the average time)" - Jessica Fridrich

Also, lol theanonymouscuber, just, lol.


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 3, 2011)

I think it will be the 4 X 4 Single....


----------



## uberCuber (May 3, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I think it will be the 4 X 4 Single....


 
Extremely unlikely. Pfft, how could you even suggest such a thing?


----------



## asportking (May 3, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> BUT TEH SNYDER MEFOD THREE IS GONNA BE FAZTER
> 
> In all seriousness, times change. It was believed not too long ago that the limit was 10-12 seconds. We may surpass the current boundaries that we know very soon.



But there will be some limit eventually. If people were averaging 2-3 seconds, I'm pretty sure the cube would just explode or something from being solved that fast so many times.


----------



## JyH (May 3, 2011)

Feliks should switch to FBF. i herd its leik reely fazt n stuff


----------



## jrb (May 3, 2011)

No one will ever surpass him and he will keep getting new WRs.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 3, 2011)

jrb said:


> No one will ever surpass him and he will keep getting new WRs.


 
You are the biggest downer in the world. God.


----------



## Cubing (May 3, 2011)

I already am ;-)


----------



## jrb (May 3, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> You are the biggest downer in the world. God.



Mean.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 3, 2011)

jrb said:


> Mean.


 
No. Your mean.


----------



## JyH (May 3, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> No. Your mean.


 
You're*


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 3, 2011)

JyH said:


> You're*


 
Sarcasm*


----------



## JyH (May 3, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Sarcasm*


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2011)

Cubing said:


> I already am ;-)


 
I think you just need to go get some fresh air. Indefinitely.


----------



## jrb (May 4, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> No. Your mean.



No, you're mean!


----------



## ianography (May 4, 2011)

I'm nice.


----------



## cubeslayer (May 4, 2011)

Feliks shall surpass himself.


----------

